# Kids' scooters



## winjim (15 Jun 2019)

Not strictly speaking bikes, but daughter wants a scooter for her fourth birthday so does anybody have any advice or recommendations? One stipulation - it must have rainbows.

Ta muchly


----------



## flake99please (15 Jun 2019)

Check out the bike star range. A little spendy, but very well built and come with pneumatic tyres. I can’t guarantee rainbows, but ‘girly’ designs are available one would imagine.


----------



## MartinQ (15 Jun 2019)

winjim said:


> Not strictly speaking bikes, but daughter wants a scooter for her fourth birthday so does anybody have any advice or recommendations? One stipulation - it must have rainbows.
> 
> Ta muchly



Halfords (do / used to) sell sparkly tassly things which you could put on the end of the grips. Nothing else needed when she's 4 :-)


----------



## Cycleops (15 Jun 2019)

This is rather cool but not cheap;
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Team-Dogz-Custom-Stunt-Scooter/dp/B01A8JP66A


----------



## winjim (15 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> This is rather cool but not cheap;
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Team-Dogz-Custom-Stunt-Scooter/dp/B01A8JP66A


I'm not sure that a full size stunt scooter coloured like a diesel spill is exactly what she had in mind but thanks for Googling.


----------



## Heigue'r (15 Jun 2019)

Mini micro,well made,long lasting,tough as old boots,sell well once you finish with it,both of mine have had the 3 wheel version,comes in a range of colours but rainbow may be pushing it


----------



## Cycleops (15 Jun 2019)

Diesel spill = rainbow? No?


----------



## winjim (15 Jun 2019)

MartinQ said:


> Halfords (do / used to) sell sparkly tassly things which you could put on the end of the grips. Nothing else needed when she's 4 :-)


Yes, I might end up just getting some tassels and badges and whatnot for it.


----------



## winjim (15 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Diesel spill = rainbow? No?


Well, same principle yes, but perhaps not through the eyes of a 4yo girl...


----------



## winjim (15 Jun 2019)

flake99please said:


> Check out the bike star range. A little spendy, but very well built and come with pneumatic tyres. I can’t guarantee rainbows, but ‘girly’ designs are available one would imagine.


I like those a lot, but it looks like they might be just a little bit big, and I think she might be imagining the smaller type that she's been seeing around. One to consider though.


----------



## winjim (15 Jun 2019)

Heigue'r said:


> Mini micro,well made,long lasting,tough as old boots,sell well once you finish with it,both of mine have had the 3 wheel version,comes in a range of colours but rainbow may be pushing it


They do rainbow tassels...


----------



## derrick (15 Jun 2019)

Bought these for my three grandaughters, they all loved them, really stable and easy to ride,

https://www.micro-scooters.co.uk/mini-micro-scooter-pink.html


----------



## winjim (15 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> Bought these for my three grandaughters, they all loved them, really stable and easy to ride,
> 
> https://www.micro-scooters.co.uk/mini-micro-scooter-pink.html


Yes, they're the ones that @Heigue'r was suggesting I think. All replaceable parts so I reckon a used one of those, checked over and fancied up with some new rainbow tassels should do the trick. Is the regular one good or do you think it's worth going for the deluxe?


----------



## Heigue'r (15 Jun 2019)

Both mine were standard in the mini micro.Absolutly fine.My eldest has moved onto the maxi micro which comes with height adjust as standard,should see him right for a few years


----------



## derrick (15 Jun 2019)

winjim said:


> Yes, they're the ones that @Heigue'r was suggesting I think. All replaceable parts so I reckon a used one of those, checked over and fancied up with some new rainbow tassels should do the trick. Is the regular one good or do you think it's worth going for the deluxe?


Just the standard one, They all used them for a few years, then all passed down to the younger friends.


----------



## icowden (17 Jun 2019)

Another vote for the mini micro. They are bomb proof. Just get busy with the decals and the rainbow tassels. You can also get this sort of thing:

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sco...xgP1HhFnqFYhS0Y9CDXI6c5DFKlOaXk0aAq_cEALw_wcB

as well as baskets, flowers - oh and don't forget the rainbow bike helmet to go with it!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jun 2019)

I walked past a local primary school today and did note with amusement that the bike shed was full of scooters but no bikes.


----------



## icowden (20 Jun 2019)

Bikes are much more of a logistical nightmare. Scooting children can be walked with. If someone different is picking up they can still escort the scooting child or stick the scooter in the car.
.
If child is on a bike, then you also really need to be on a bike. If you do drop off and someone else picks up, how do they get the bike back? How many keys are you going to need many keys for the bike lock (although a combi lock can be a good idea)?

Case in point:

I cycle with my daughter to school. She gets variously picked up by Granddad or mum who will both have driven to do the pickup. So the bike won't go in the car. Thus I drive back to school later on to collect the bike using the bike rack.

Sadly for the cycling, she will be moving soon to a school which is pretty much a no-go for cycling (fairly fast, long narrow road, tiny pavement).


----------



## winjim (21 Jun 2019)

icowden said:


> Another vote for the mini micro. They are bomb proof. Just get busy with the decals and the rainbow tassels. You can also get this sort of thing:
> 
> https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sco...xgP1HhFnqFYhS0Y9CDXI6c5DFKlOaXk0aAq_cEALw_wcB
> 
> as well as baskets, flowers - oh and don't forget the rainbow bike helmet to go with it!


OK, that thing's hideous - she'd love it.



Thanks for all the input folks, we're definitely going for a micro. But... I'm currently stood in the park watching the kids on scooters and the mini looks perhaps a little on the small side. So do you reckon the maxi would be too big for a four year old? It seems pointless to buy a mini only for her to grow out of it straight away but I don't want to get anything that's too big for her to handle.


----------



## KneesUp (21 Jun 2019)

Another vote for micro scooters - the kid had a mini micro and and a maxi micro (both three wheeled) - the Maxi is adjustable, and at it's lowest height is the same height as the mini, although it is heavier. The version she had is called the 'classic' now I notice.


----------

